# ceiling fan works, but light doesn't



## danielr (Sep 22, 2009)

*Pull chain switch suspect*

From what you descibed the wall switch and the pull switch are in series and would both have to be on for the light fixture to operate. First double check that the pull chain switch is in the right position. That said, the pull chain switches are often poorly made and the contacts can become oxidized or corroded. This can cause arcing (blue flash you described) and heating due to the higher contact resistance and cause the switch to fail. 

One side of the pull chain switch should connect to the blue wire you described on the light fixture. Check the voltage on the other side of the pull chain switch which is fed from the wall switch. This is a measurement to the neutral (white wire) and not across the switch. 120V here and not at the light fixture (wall switch on) would indicate a failed pull chain switch. You could replace it or simply bypass it and use the wall switch to control the light. The light would have to be on when the fan is on if you bypass the switch.

Your measurements acrosss the wall switch indicates it is not the problem. A switch will measure 0 volts across the contacts when the switch is closed. The 120V reading with the switch open is basically a measurement from the hot wire to the neutral through the load, in this case the fan. Take you measurements from hot to neutral for most troubleshooting.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

If the fan works you have power and the wall switch is good. Sounds like the light pull chain switch is bad. Or maybe a wire came loose somewhere inside the fan housing. The blue flash could have been the demise of the switch or the wire that came loose and touched something it should not have touched.


----------

